# Mods.



## Toshiba

You need to explain why you delete or edit posts and which rules are breached resulting in deleted text/posts/threads.
You also don't have a free hand to simply remove posts without reason.

This forum is the worst moderated place ever, it needs sorting out.


----------



## Gizmo68

+1 moderation without explaining to the poster why is pointless.

ever noticed that when you 'report' a post and despite having the *"Notify me: Informs you when your report is dealt with."* option checked, nobody bothers!

_Really_ if you can't do it properly then let someone else do it who can.

Moderation is a thankless job, but lazy moderation just gets peoples back up.


----------



## burns

Very true; I couldn't agree more.

I can't imagine this thread will stay around for long - it'll be deleted in no time.


----------



## zltm089

Plus one.

And I smell a slight hint of "favouritism".

Why was Chantelle's post about calling me a pig not removed? ( whether, i'm a pig or not, that's not the point!!!!)

If Toshiba's one on generalization was.


----------



## simno44

Grow up.


----------



## zltm089

simno44 said:


> Grow up.


Go and tell this to Chantelle!


----------



## simno44

zltm089 said:


> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grow up.
> 
> 
> 
> Go and tell this to Chantelle!
Click to expand...

My post was not aimed at you directly 
Iv not a clue who Chantelle is. Nor do I care.

If you guys don't approve of the forum.. There is a button at the top corner of this window.. click it.. and all your problems will be solved.


----------



## zltm089

simno44 said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grow up.
> 
> 
> 
> Go and tell this to Chantelle!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My post was not aimed at you directly
> Iv not a clue who Chantelle is. Nor do I care.
> 
> If you guys don't approve of the forum.. There is a button at the top corner of this window.. click it.. and all your problems will be solved.
Click to expand...

My apologies. 

I believe the issue is "why was Toshiba's post removed without any explanation or valid reason". And why some members can get "personal" and not have their post removed?

Not complaining about the forum as I think it's a great forum.


----------



## TTchan

zltm089 said:


> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grow up.
> 
> 
> 
> Go and tell this to Chantelle!
Click to expand...

Excuse me? Why is this still being brought up? It's been dealt with and it's old news. Get over it.

Ps. If your still peeved about this, click where it says "report this post" and they will remove it, simple.


----------



## zltm089

TTchan said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grow up.
> 
> 
> 
> Go and tell this to Chantelle!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuse me? Why is this still being brought up? It's been dealt with and it's old news. Get over it.
> 
> Ps. If your still peeved about this, click where it says "report this post" and they will remove it, simple.
Click to expand...

I did!


----------



## Toshiba

simno44 said:


> If you guys don't approve of the forum.. There is a button at the top corner of this window.. click it.. and all your problems will be solved.


The forum is what it is based on the content provided by the member, not on the way its moderated.
Without members nothing happens - so like with most things in life people have the right to question how services are being run and or provided to them.

I dont think ANYONE is saying the mods need sacking - i agree they do a very difficult job and give up THIER time for free.
But, its the way certain things are done. Common sense says it easier and just plain polite to inform people if the rules are being broke and instruct them where things are not in line with exceptions. The post in question DID NOT break any of the forum rules, there was no swearing contained within it, but still it was deemed "not appropriate" which means its plain censorship - but yet other posts with inappropriate content where not removed from the same thread.

So I'll ask again, would it be too much to request mods to contact members if/when they break rules to advise them "why" posts/threads have been amended or removed?


----------



## burns

I have asked the very same. Apparently it is far too much to ask. :roll:

Censorship is alive and well in 21st century Britain.


----------



## simno44

Move on...


----------



## Toshiba

simno44 said:


> Move on...


No, its OUR forum - if you don't like it "There is a button at the top corner of this window"
WE want the forum correctly run/moderated.

It would be good to hear from the mods as to their view..


----------



## GPT TT

burns said:


> Very true; I couldn't agree more.
> 
> I can't imagine this thread will stay around for long - it'll be deleted in no time.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## simno44

Toshiba said:


> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Move on...
> 
> 
> 
> No, its OUR forum - if you don't like it "There is a button at the top corner of this window"
> WE want the forum correctly run/moderated.
> 
> It would be good to hear from the mods as to their view..
Click to expand...

La la la


----------



## burns

Against all odds, eh! :lol:


----------



## BrianR

I was contacted the other day for responding to a spam post here by one of the mods - totally polite and to the point; I explained I didnt know it was a spam post I was responding to. Job done. In my opinion individual members have a duty to police themselves first. I don't believe that people dont know when they are being offensive. I do belive that there is a tendancy on the parts of some to be conforntational, regardless of the circumstances. The debate that goes ' you deleted mine and not his' sounds like a school yard. Holding grudges against mods or eachother is such a waste of energy. If you want a completely uncensored soap box then crrate your own we site, or stand with a loud haler on a street corner. This isnt a place for that. I do think you have the right to raise the issue and complain, but I also think its ok for the mods not to respond to it, because it doesnt appeat to be that important to them to be honest.


----------



## zltm089

This is out of principle Brian!!! [smiley=argue.gif] why should Toshiba's post be removed with no explanation and not others.

Yeah, I know it's all minor but Toshiba has every right to ask for an explanation...


----------



## Gazzer

Tbh if u want to get it aired better then take it to site news and make it for Steve the owners attention. Every time I get miffed I just take it large, as when I took it flame I just got labelled a trouble maker and whinger.

Whenever I pm Steve direct to show him what and why he has come back within a day or so and responded to my complaint and so far hasn't let me or the ttf down in things I feel are wrong.
We all know Hoggy and if he felt it wrong after a complaint then he did something about it, and I was part of that thread and joined in with the banter. Tosh was slightly ott and played with words in it, we all knew it was a joke but didn't come across that way to Chantelle I feel. End of day complaint is about deleting posts and I have had plenty of posts & topics deleted as folks know.......so yes rules need looking at but be carefull that we don't turn it into a pc brigade forum.
Nick's post in same thread was about banging her back gates in, now tell me that isn't against rules in off topic section? Nothing was said or done about that though so I agree tosh's post should have stayed but he should have been pm's to tone it down or it will be edited. Just my view guys and I see both sides and am against not one or the other.


----------



## TTchan

I didn't like toshibas post therefore I reported it and it was removed, simple as. Like Ive said many times, I'm up for a bit of banter but he crossed a line...this is so boring now. I'm sure toshiba can fight his own battles too without having a little bodyguard..!


----------



## zltm089

And I reported yours, but it didn't get removed.

So fighting for my rights! 

From the pig bodyguard. :roll:


----------



## TTchan

zltm089 said:


> And I reported yours, but it didn't get removed.
> 
> So fighting for my rights!
> 
> From the pig bodyguard. :roll:


EDIT it has been removed, but you can still see it because it's been quoted by others...


----------



## GPT TT

zltm089 said:


> From the pig bodyguard. :roll:


You serious?


----------



## Spandex

zltm089 said:


> And I reported yours, but it didn't get removed.
> 
> So fighting for my rights!
> 
> From the pig bodyguard. :roll:


Just out of interest, how long did it take for you to realise you were offended? When Chan made the comment, you just laughed about it, so you weren't bothered at that point... I suspect you only complained once Toshibas post got removed because you spotted an opportunity to make a point.

Fighting for your right to be retrospectively offended whenever it's convenient...


----------



## Toshiba

Just to be clear,
I did pm ALL the mods asking for an explanation first and was simpy fobbed off ( most replied they knew nothing of it and nothing was recorded in the logs so they couldn't check). I could not get a reason as to WHY it was deleted other than it was. The Mods AGREED NO rules had been broken and it contained no swearing, just innuendo so it's basic censorship?

So are people simply happy if no rules are broken that mods can edit or delete their posts at will?

Mods, I'll invite you again to respond, be that openly here or via pm again.
All members need to be culpable for their action. 
And so we have perspective I'm not looking for trouble or grief, mods to step down or anything like that, only that we have a well run and open forum. I don't think what's been asked is beyond reasonable and I'm not holding a grudge in any shape or form.


----------



## Spandex

Toshiba said:


> Just to be clear,
> I did pm ALL the mods asking for an explanation first and was simpy fobbed off ( moste replied they knew nothing of it and nothing was recorded in the logs so they couldn't check). I could not get a reason as to WHY it was deleted other than it was. The Mods AGREED NO rules had been broken and it contained now swearing, just innuendo so it's basic censorship?
> 
> So are people simply happy if no rules are broken that mods can edit or delete their posts at will?
> 
> Mods, I'll invite you again to respond, be that openly here or via pm again.
> All members need to be culpable for their action.
> And so we have perspective I'm not looking for trouble or grief, mods to step down or anything like that, only that we have a well run and open forum. I don't think what's been asked is beyond reasonable and I'm not holding a grudge in any shape or form.


Firstly, despite your baffling belief that generalisations can't be personal, your post was a bit offensive. Not awful, but some people might not have liked what you were saying about them.

Secondly, there isn't a big list of things you can and can't say. The rules are primarily there to cover the TTF legally (no slander, racism, etc.) and everything else is open to interpretation. Hence this line in the rules:


> You agree that "The Audi TT Forum" have the right to remove, edit, move or close any topic at any time should we see fit.


All that happened was a post got deleted in order to help keep the peace. No one died. No one got banned, suspended or even warned.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Toshiba said:


> Just to be clear,
> I did pm ALL the mods asking for an explanation first and was simpy fobbed off ( moste replied they knew nothing of it and nothing was recorded in the logs so they couldn't check). I could not get a reason as to WHY it was deleted other than it was. The Mods AGREED NO rules had been broken and it contained now swearing, just innuendo so it's basic censorship?
> 
> So are people simply happy if no rules are broken that mods can edit or delete their posts at will?
> 
> Mods, I'll invite you again to respond, be that openly here or via pm again.
> All members need to be culpable for their action.
> And so we have perspective I'm not looking for trouble or grief, mods to step down or anything like that, only that we have a well run and open forum. I don't think what's been asked is beyond reasonable and I'm not holding a grudge in any shape or form.


They are lying basically with my access I can see who's done it in the logs . One of the mods has a problem and is editing another members posts while someone who has just returned is allowed to post what they want because they spice up the forum .


----------



## zltm089

Spandex said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I reported yours, but it didn't get removed.
> 
> So fighting for my rights!
> 
> From the pig bodyguard. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of interest, how long did it take for you to realise you were offended? When Chan made the comment, you just laughed about it, so you weren't bothered at that point... I suspect you only complained once Toshibas post got removed because you spotted an opportunity to make a point.
> 
> Fighting for your right to be retrospectively offended whenever it's convenient...
Click to expand...

Just to be clear...I wasn't offended by Chantelle calling me pig or whatever....I got pissed off because, she took offence to Toshiba's post and the mods removed his post without explanation.

So to "balance" things out, that's why I reported her post...


----------



## Toshiba

Spandex said:


> Firstly, despite your baffling belief that generalisations can't be personal, your post was a bit offensive. Not awful, but some people might not have liked what you were saying about them.


I cant help you if you don't know what a generalisation or stereotype is.
Now if you are saying "Stereotypes" or "Generalisation" are not acceptable then 50% of the forum should be deleted as it will offend someone indirectly/directly be that an opinion on a car, technology or on world events.

So answer me why only MY post was changed and not the others that contain the same generalisation? 
You can't have it both ways.


----------



## Toshiba

Wallsendmag said:


> They are lying basically with my access I can see who's done it in the logs . One of the mods has a problem and is editing another members posts while someone who has just returned is allowed to post what they want because they spice up the forum .


The mod in question did reply saying he had done it. So i know who did it.
Still cant get an answer on why.

I wont let this drop even if i have to keep going all year.


----------



## Spandex

zltm089 said:


> So to "balance" things out, that's why I reported her post...


Jesus... Tosh is lucky to have you on his side.


----------



## zltm089

Spandex said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So to "balance" things out, that's why I reported her post...
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus... Tosh is lucky to have you on his side.
Click to expand...

Not a matter of being on which side!...

It's out of principle, like I've said.

It's either we are all free to speak our mind on a thread or no one is!....

Just like in the other thread on claiming benefits....Brian got pissed off with my post so he comments and I comment. fair and square, we both disagree on the topic. No bitching or reporting.

With regards to Toshiba's post, one member got offended and had the post removed. Ironically, the same member commented on someone's "piggy" attitude and ability to get dates.


----------



## Spandex

Toshiba said:


> I cant help you if you don't know what a generalisation or stereotype is.
> Now if you are saying "Stereotypes" or "Generalisation" are not acceptable then 50% of the forum should be deleted as it will offend someone indirectly/directly be that an opinion on a car, technology or on world events.
> 
> So answer me why only MY post was changed and not the others that contain the same generalisation?
> You can't have it both ways.


I know exactly what generalisations and stereotypes are. If someone were to say, "R8 drivers are all twats" this would be a generalisation, but it would also be saying that you, personally, were a twat, because you belong to that group.

Why does one post get removed when similar ones don't? I guess it comes down to context. Your posts were getting increasingly aggressive in that thread and were directed solely at TTChan. She was obviously getting upset by the things you were saying and you were enjoying the confrontation so you carried on.

To be honest, I don't think you really care that much about the moderation or rules on here, you just had a bit of knock to your ego because you were publicly 'punished' and now you're trying to get the upper hand again.


----------



## Spandex

zltm089 said:


> With regards to Toshiba's post, one member got offended and had the post removed. Ironically, the same member commented on someone's "piggy" attitude and ability to get dates.


Exactly!! Someone got offended. Isn't that enough?

For some reason, you seem to want a set of strict rules on exactly what is and what isn't offensive. The world doesn't work like that- some people are more easily offended than others. If you're obviously offending someone, just stop, don't keep going because you think everyone should have the same values as you. Isn't that what you'd do if you were face to face with someone?


----------



## Dotti

Toshiba you been a naughty boy again :lol:


----------



## zltm089

Spandex said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With regards to Toshiba's post, one member got offended and had the post removed. Ironically, the same member commented on someone's "piggy" attitude and ability to get dates.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly!! Someone got offended. Isn't that enough?
> 
> For some reason, you seem to want a set of strict rules on exactly what is and what isn't offensive. The world doesn't work like that- some people are more easily offended than others. If you're obviously offending someone, just stop, don't keep going because you think everyone should have the same values as you. Isn't that what you'd do if you were face to face with someone?
Click to expand...

hmmm...ok, i can see where you're coming from...

so, will leave it as it is...

( but i'm still not totally convinced with the initial approach that the mods took.)


----------



## BrianR

> Just like in the other thread on claiming benefits....Brian got pissed off with my post so he comments and I comment. fair and square, we both disagree on the topic. No bitching or reporting.


I am now going to report your post and have it removed :lol:


----------



## zltm089

BrianR said:


> Just like in the other thread on claiming benefits....Brian got pissed off with my post so he comments and I comment. fair and square, we both disagree on the topic. No bitching or reporting.
> 
> 
> 
> I am now going to report your post and have it removed :lol:
Click to expand...

Fine! [smiley=argue.gif] you do whatever you want mate. I'm done. Tired with all the drama.


----------



## Gazzer

he was joking ya nugget lol.............Brian behave!!!


----------



## John-H

Wallsendmag said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to be clear,
> I did pm ALL the mods asking for an explanation first and was simpy fobbed off ( moste replied they knew nothing of it and nothing was recorded in the logs so they couldn't check). I could not get a reason as to WHY it was deleted other than it was. The Mods AGREED NO rules had been broken and it contained now swearing, just innuendo so it's basic censorship?
> 
> So are people simply happy if no rules are broken that mods can edit or delete their posts at will?
> 
> Mods, I'll invite you again to respond, be that openly here or via pm again.
> All members need to be culpable for their action.
> And so we have perspective I'm not looking for trouble or grief, mods to step down or anything like that, only that we have a well run and open forum. I don't think what's been asked is beyond reasonable and I'm not holding a grudge in any shape or form.
> 
> 
> 
> They are lying basically with my access I can see who's done it in the logs . One of the mods has a problem and is editing another members posts while someone who has just returned is allowed to post what they want because they spice up the forum .
Click to expand...

Toshiba,

Yes indeed you did PM all the mods. One mod replied that he knew nothing about it and having seen this and investigating I replied to you saying I couldn't find a thread of yours that had been deleted in the automatic log. I later PMd you again (Sun Jan 06, 2013 7:50 pm - check your inbox!) to say that I had misunderstood and now see that you were talking about a single post within someone elses thread - not your own thread - my mistake.

I told you that having spoken to the moderator who had dealt with your post I found that it was removed because a complaint had been made that it was full of sexual language which had caused offence and could cause further offence. This was not "swearing" but "offensive language" which should not be in Off Topic. (See site rules below)

You had obviously realised this as you had made the point to me that you thought the thread could have instead been moved to the flame room to solve the problem and your post could have remained. I had explained that when a busy mod responds to a complaint and sees such a post, the usual practice is to deal with the post, not move the thread, as the thread starter may not want their thread moving into the flame room.

I also added however that if the thread starter has now subsequently agreed to moving the thread into the Flame room (which they now have) then perhaps this could be done and the thread could continue without the risk of offence. I've done this for you.

I know these things can develop but if a thread is heading into the rude zone as it were it's obviously in danger of being moderated if that content shouldn't be there, so it might help if someone recognises this and asks for it to be moved rather than it being discovered when it's a bit late and a complaint gets made.

I know you've been sent messages regarding this but as a general point to others It's not practical for a moderator to message everyone about every post that gets moderated - there are far too many and the forum is huge and many posts that should be moderated are missed or cleaned up long after they first appear. Your help, understanding and support would be appreciated by the moderator team who do a difficult job in their own free time.

I hope I've not missed anything important. I'm sure we can all move on.

See site rules agreed when joining: 
viewtopic.php?f=50&t=280793 
Flame room concession:
viewtopic.php?f=50&t=156748


----------



## Dotti

So, the bottom line to all of this is naughty toshy made a derogatory remark about us Essex girls? Nothing new there! I've seen worse posts in all my years on here from him and suffered face to face with his northern language barrier between north and sarf! :lol: toshy your clearly frustrated me old china :lol: you'll never change :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

Spandex said:


> To be honest, I don't think you really care that much about the moderation or rules on here, you just had a bit of knock to your ego because you were publicly 'punished' and now you're trying to get the upper hand again.


publicly punished :lol: :lol: 
You wouldn't even have known about it unless i said something so how do you work that out - i made it public? 
Posts are edited/deleted all the time - i didn't realise it was ego impacting or in anyway a competition..

I've no issue with people using generalisation - like all apple fan boys are cunts, or TT owners are hairdressers or essex girls are easy and or dumb or Newcastle girls can drink you under the table or welch girls like big leaks... its just a stereotype. However the next time i see one i'll be reporting it..


----------



## Toshiba

Dotti said:


> So, the bottom line to all of this is naughty toshy made a derogatory remark about us Essex girls? Nothing new there! I've seen worse posts in all my years on here from him and suffered face to face with his northern language barrier between north and sarf! :lol: toshy your clearly frustrated me old china :lol: you'll never change :lol:


do you like spit-roast?
i got all my information from TOWIE :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

Toshiba said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, the bottom line to all of this is naughty toshy made a derogatory remark about us Essex girls? Nothing new there! I've seen worse posts in all my years on here from him and suffered face to face with his northern language barrier between north and sarf! :lol: toshy your clearly frustrated me old china :lol: you'll never change :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> do you like spit-roast?
> i got all my information from TOWIE :lol:
Click to expand...

lmao, Tosh you get worse m8............
hiya Dottmeister been a while hunny bunny hope all is well in the sarffffff


----------



## Toshiba

whats wrong with a spit roast - i love a good spit roast.


----------



## Spandex

Toshiba said:


> I've no issue with people using generalisation - like all apple fan boys are doodah, or TT owners are hairdressers or essex girls are easy and or dumb or Newcastle girls can drink you under the table or welch girls like big leaks... its just a stereotype. However the next time i see one i'll be reporting it..


Out of interest, how do you feel about generalisations based on someone's race?


----------



## simno44

Boring!!!


----------



## Gazzer

Nooooooo not the race one again.


----------



## Spandex

Gazzer said:


> Nooooooo not the race one again.


I'm not sayin Tosh is racist Gaz. I just find it hard to understand someone who claims that generalisations are less offensive than personal insults when pretty much the rest of humanity accepts it's the other way round. A personal insult only offends one person, whereas a generalisation can offend whole groups of people at a time.

Anyway, Tosh is going to make a few childish attemps to prove his point by reporting posts he doesn't really care about, then he'll forget about it all until the next time a mod upsets him and he threatens to take his ball home with him - then we can do it all again. Yippee!


----------



## Toshiba

CAN A MOD PLS EXPLAIN TO ME WHY A POST IN THE FLAME ROOM HAS BEEN EDITED
I CAN SEE LOTS OF SWEARWORDS IN THIS THREAD BUT ONLY MY HAS BEEN CHANGED

WHY


----------



## simno44

Toshiba said:


> CAN A MOD PLS EXPLAIN TO ME WHY A POST IN THE FLAME ROOM HAS BEEN EDITED
> I CAN SEE LOTS OF SWEARWORDS IN THIS THREAD BUT ONLY MY HAS BEEN CHANGED
> 
> WHY


----------



## John-H

Toshiba said:


> CAN A MOD PLS EXPLAIN TO ME WHY A POST IN THE FLAME ROOM HAS BEEN EDITED
> I CAN SEE LOTS OF SWEARWORDS IN THIS THREAD BUT ONLY MY HAS BEEN CHANGED
> 
> WHY


Perhaps you'd care to explain which post and in which thread?


----------



## olds_cool

I'm so glad some of you have lots of time to dedicate to such an important life altering topic, it's a good job none of you have issues with trivial matters like famine, global warming, politics, terrorism etc......


----------



## Spandex

olds_cool said:


> I'm so glad some of you have lots of time to dedicate to such an important life altering topic, it's a good job none of you have issues with trivial matters like famine, global warming, politics, terrorism etc......


It's a valid point. How much time per day do you suggest I should devote to these issues? When you say 'terrorism', do you mean worrying about it, or perpetrating it? The second one seems to be more of a commitment and I'm not sure I have the time for another hobby.


----------



## neilc

God these posts are getting really really boring :roll: Everyone just lighten up and get on with enjoying your TT and sharing it with others.

That's the whole point of the forum is it not :?


----------



## burns

Spandex said:


> olds_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad some of you have lots of time to dedicate to such an important life altering topic, it's a good job none of you have issues with trivial matters like famine, global warming, politics, terrorism etc......
> 
> 
> 
> It's a valid point. How much time per day do you suggest I should devote to these issues? When you say 'terrorism', do you mean worrying about it, or perpetrating it? The second one seems to be more of a commitment and I'm not sure I have the time for another hobby.
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## zltm089

Spandex said:


> olds_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad some of you have lots of time to dedicate to such an important life altering topic, it's a good job none of you have issues with trivial matters like famine, global warming, politics, terrorism etc......
> 
> 
> 
> It's a valid point. How much time per day do you suggest I should devote to these issues? When you say 'terrorism', do you mean worrying about it, or perpetrating it? The second one seems to be more of a commitment and I'm not sure I have the time for another hobby.
Click to expand...


----------



## YoungOldUn

Spandex said:


> olds_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad some of you have lots of time to dedicate to such an important life altering topic, it's a good job none of you have issues with trivial matters like famine, global warming, politics, terrorism etc......
> 
> 
> 
> It's a valid point. How much time per day do you suggest I should devote to these issues? When you say 'terrorism', do you mean worrying about it, or perpetrating it? The second one seems to be more of a commitment and I'm not sure I have the time for another hobby.
Click to expand...

One of the funniest comebacks :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

neilc said:


> God these posts are getting really really boring :roll: Everyone just lighten up and get on with enjoying your TT and sharing it with others.
> 
> That's the whole point of the forum is it not :?


Well said Neil [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

The world would be a better place if we just did our best to get on with one another


----------



## John-H

John-H said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> CAN A MOD PLS EXPLAIN TO ME WHY A POST IN THE FLAME ROOM HAS BEEN EDITED
> I CAN SEE LOTS OF SWEARWORDS IN THIS THREAD BUT ONLY MY HAS BEEN CHANGED
> 
> WHY
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you'd care to explain which post and in which thread?
Click to expand...

The reason I ask is that the only log I can see is one of mine where I was checking through L0z's thread last night when it was in Off Topic and edited out one of your swear words - but then I decided there was too much unsuitable material in that thread to be in Off Topic, so I moved the entire thread into the Flame Room because L0z had given his permission as indeed I had suggested and you agreed might be a solution. As I did that I also restored your swear word to what it said previously as swearing is allowed in the flame room. There is nothing then to complain about.

So, for that thread there are two edit records in the logs by me but no change to the actual post because the first edit was reversed by the second within minutes. The thread was then moved to the Flame room where swearing is allowed.

So, out of curiosity, how did you find out your post was edited when the change was reversed and no change is visible since the thread was moved?


----------



## roddy

Unfortunatly those who have the real , financial , power are not interested in geting on with others , only stealing from those who cannot defend themselves ,,,, ( and they have their own mods )


----------



## Toshiba

John-H said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> CAN A MOD PLS EXPLAIN TO ME WHY A POST IN THE FLAME ROOM HAS BEEN EDITED
> I CAN SEE LOTS OF SWEARWORDS IN THIS THREAD BUT ONLY MY HAS BEEN CHANGED
> 
> WHY
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you'd care to explain which post and in which thread?
Click to expand...

This thread,,,,text has been edited in one of my posts.


----------



## John-H

Toshiba said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> CAN A MOD PLS EXPLAIN TO ME WHY A POST IN THE FLAME ROOM HAS BEEN EDITED
> I CAN SEE LOTS OF SWEARWORDS IN THIS THREAD BUT ONLY MY HAS BEEN CHANGED
> 
> WHY
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you'd care to explain which post and in which thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread,,,,text has been edited in one of my posts.
Click to expand...

This thread has not been moderated - why would it? The only post of yours that had been moderated recently is as I've explained above which was reversed when the thread was put into the flame room.


----------



## Toshiba

I can assure you text within this very thread have been changed.


----------



## burns

I've had the same problem recently. It's just pathetic game-playing, nothing more.


----------



## paulc1

Can you all leave the main mod alone please as he spending all his time removing posts and i am dying to see the lasted ttoc mag and I fear we will never see it as all his time is spent deleting posts rather than putting the latest mag together , and I fear by the time the mag turns up my TT will be a vintage car


----------



## burns

Legend!


----------



## Guest

paulc1 said:


> Can you all leave the main mod alone please as he spending all his time removing posts and i am dying to see the lasted ttoc mag and I fear we will never see it as all his time is spent deleting posts rather than putting the latest mag together , and I fear by the time the mag turns up my TT will be a vintage car


 lol seen you in chippenham


----------



## John-H

Toshiba said:


> I can assure you text within this very thread have been changed.


There is no record in the log of a change to this thread. Where is your evidence? Which post? When? Saying what?

There is evidence of a change on L0s's thread exactly as I described. How did you know about it? Why are you confusing the two threads?



paulc1 said:


> Can you all leave the main mod alone please as he spending all his time removing posts and i am dying to see the lasted ttoc mag and I fear we will never see it as all his time is spent deleting posts rather than putting the latest mag together , and I fear by the time the mag turns up my TT will be a vintage car


The reason the magazine is late is because people haven't sent me enough articles. I do request them and people say they will write them but if enough material doesn't arrive I can't do much about it.


----------



## burns

John, I notice that you edited your post to quote Paul's (it didn't have that initially), yet it doesn't show as having been edited. Why is that? Because that's exactly what's happened when you've edited stuff I've posted - there's no public display of it. Maybe the same as the other issue referred to above?


----------



## Spandex

burns said:


> John, I notice that you edited your post to quote Paul's (it didn't have that initially), yet it doesn't show as having been edited. Why is that? Because that's exactly what's happened when you've edited stuff I've posted - there's no public display of it. Maybe the same as the other issue referred to above?


When you edit your own post, it only displays that it's been edited if someone else has posted on the thread before you make your change. If I were to edit this before anyone else replies to this thread, it won't show as an edit.


----------



## jamman

I run foul of the mods quite often but this sort of nit pickin is pathetic have the whingers really nothing better to do.

Go for a run take the dog a walk go eat a donut FFS ....


----------



## nilrem

jamman said:


> I run foul of the mods quite often but this sort of nit pickin is pathetic have the whingers really nothing better to do.
> 
> Go for a run take the dog a walk go eat a donut FFS ....


+1 
I don't usually post in here but have noticed that as soon as there is an issue where a 'Mod' maybe involved a select few jump on the bandwagon and turn it in to a fookin witch hunt.

We are all here cos we love TT's can't we all just get along ?

There's a lot more important shit going on in the world that we could be fighting for !


----------



## Ikon66

I was gonna stay out of this as it wasn't me this time, surprisingly!!! :wink:

However, apart from the op who percieves he has a gripe, one or two others are jumping on the bandwagon to further a vendetta :roll:

Agree with James on this


----------



## Spandex

nilrem said:


> There's a lot more important shit going on in the world that we could be fighting for !


Exactly. Like terrorism, for example. I'm going to make the effort to fit some in today.


----------



## burns

Spandex said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> John, I notice that you edited your post to quote Paul's (it didn't have that initially), yet it doesn't show as having been edited. Why is that? Because that's exactly what's happened when you've edited stuff I've posted - there's no public display of it. Maybe the same as the other issue referred to above?
> 
> 
> 
> When you edit your own post, it only displays that it's been edited if someone else has posted on the thread before you make your change. If I were to edit this before anyone else replies to this thread, it won't show as an edit.
Click to expand...

So by that principle, it follows that if someone posts after me, but a mod then goes in and edits my post, it should be obvious as it would leave an "edited by..." quote on it. Yet one of my posts was edited by John - twice - but only I left a footprint on the post (with my edit after John's first). The interference by a mod was not recorded on the post.

It's not the fact of moderation, but the manner in which it is conducted, that leads to discontent amongst the community. And yes, there are more important things in the world, so why go to so much effort to edit or delete other people's posts? And if it's been edited, why not leave a footprint on the post? It's a bit like logging on here as hidden - it's just plain weird.


----------



## Spandex

burns said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> John, I notice that you edited your post to quote Paul's (it didn't have that initially), yet it doesn't show as having been edited. Why is that? Because that's exactly what's happened when you've edited stuff I've posted - there's no public display of it. Maybe the same as the other issue referred to above?
> 
> 
> 
> When you edit your own post, it only displays that it's been edited if someone else has posted on the thread before you make your change. If I were to edit this before anyone else replies to this thread, it won't show as an edit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So by that principle, it follows that if someone posts after me, but a mod then goes in and edits my post, it should be obvious as it would leave an "edited by..." quote on it. Yet one of my posts was edited by John - twice - but only I left a footprint on the post (with my edit after John's first). The interference by a mod was not recorded on the post.
> 
> It's not the fact of moderation, but the manner in which it is conducted, that leads to discontent amongst the community. And yes, there are more important things in the world, so why go to so much effort to edit or delete other people's posts? And if it's been edited, why not leave a footprint on the post? It's a bit like logging on here as hidden - it's just plain weird.
Click to expand...

Well, just because that's how it works when you edit your own post doesn't mean it's how it works when a mod edits it. Regardless, what John H is talking about is an edit log visible to moderators, so I would expect that to show more detail than we can see. I would expect that to show all edits, not just the ones visible to us in the thread.


----------



## Spandex

I find the "there are more important things to worry about" posts a bit laughable (and hypocritical) really, but I do struggle to see why anyone would be that bothered by the moderating here. Even if we accept that some moderators have a tendency to over react occasionally, we still have a forum that is pretty lightly moderated on the whole. And given that the 'rules' here are pretty flexible (a good thing, I believe) I think we should make allowances for the fact that this means the moderators have to use their judgement a lot. To get the level of consistency some people seem to want, we would need a huge list of rules that were enforced with no leniency - do we really want that?


----------



## jamman

Spandex said:


> I do struggle to see why anyone would be that bothered by the moderating here. Even if we accept that some moderators have a tendency to over react occasionally, we still have a forum that is pretty lightly moderated on the whole. And given that the 'rules' here are pretty flexible (a good thing, I believe) I think we should make allowances for the fact that this means the moderators have to use their judgement a lot. To get the level of consistency some people seem to want, we would need a huge list of rules that were enforced with no leniency - do we really want that?


+1


----------



## roddy

Spandex said:


> nilrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a lot more important shit going on in the world that we could be fighting for !
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. Like terrorism, for example. I'm going to make the effort to fit some in today.
Click to expand...

But you already are , as we all are , at this moment our taxes are going towards funding, arming and supplying intelligence to an internatiol band of terrorists and mercenaries who are to date responsible for the deaths of some 60000 people in an illegal campaigne to overthrow the legitimate government of Syria ,,,,,,,,,, but of course many of our population are not aware of this because they are too busy arguing about what Balatoli has said , or whether a pink petrol cap is better than OEM , or for that matter what the mods are up to.


----------



## Spandex

roddy said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. Like terrorism, for example. I'm going to make the effort to fit some in today.
> 
> 
> 
> But you already are , as we all are , at this moment our taxes are going towards funding, arming and supplying intelligence to an internatiol band of terrorists and mercenaries who are to date responsible for the deaths of some 60000 people in an illegal campaigne to overthrow the legitimate government of Syria ,,,,,,,,,, but of course many of our population are not aware of this because they are too busy arguing about what Balatoli has said , or whether a pink petrol cap is better than OEM , or for that matter what the mods are up to.
Click to expand...

Sure, sure, but where's the personal touch? I think if I'm going to take this seriously, I need to get out there and have a go myself.


----------



## roddy

Sue , I know what you mean , its nice to feel involved ,,,,,,, power to the people !!! ( Take mate mate , we need you on here )


----------



## Spandex

roddy said:


> Sue , I know what you mean , its nice to feel involved ,,,,,,, power to the people !!! ( Take mate mate , we need you on here )


My name's not Sue.

I'm just not sure who to overthrow first. There was this guy in my office who stole my stapler and totally denied it. I labeled my shit up after that, but I never forgot. I think he's probably top of my list. Then there was that security guard who wouldn't let me through the double doors when I was carrying a massive box. Forced me to squeeze through the damn turnstile. I'm going to overthrow his oppressive ass one day too.


----------



## rustyintegrale

jamman said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do struggle to see why anyone would be that bothered by the moderating here. Even if we accept that some moderators have a tendency to over react occasionally, we still have a forum that is pretty lightly moderated on the whole. And given that the 'rules' here are pretty flexible (a good thing, I believe) I think we should make allowances for the fact that this means the moderators have to use their judgement a lot. To get the level of consistency some people seem to want, we would need a huge list of rules that were enforced with no leniency - do we really want that?
> 
> 
> 
> +1
Click to expand...

+2


----------



## roddy

Oops , sorry about the name !!!!
Personally I would go for the guy with the stapler ,,,,, the security guard was after all just doing his job ,, ok not much of an excuse at Nuremberg but seems to excuse almost everything nowadays ,,,,,,,,,,,, now back to porsches


----------



## A3DFU

rustyintegrale said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do struggle to see why anyone would be that bothered by the moderating here. Even if we accept that some moderators have a tendency to over react occasionally, we still have a forum that is pretty lightly moderated on the whole. And given that the 'rules' here are pretty flexible (a good thing, I believe) I think we should make allowances for the fact that this means the moderators have to use their judgement a lot. To get the level of consistency some people seem to want, we would need a huge list of rules that were enforced with no leniency - do we really want that?
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +2
Click to expand...

+3

As a personal add-on I would say: if anyone doesn't want his/her post to be moderated stick to the rules we all agreed to abide by when we signed up to this forum. Simple.
Now can we PLEASE put this issue to rest; PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## oceans7

Toshiba said:


> This forum is the worst moderated place ever, it needs sorting out.


 Oh, I reckon Germany circa 1939 would beat this forum on that score. and Spandex you are quite simply my internet forum hero. What a legend lmfao.


----------



## burns

A3DFU said:


> As a personal add-on I would say: if anyone doesn't want his/her post to be moderated stick to the rules we all agreed to abide by when we signed up to this forum. Simple.
> Now can we PLEASE put this issue to rest; PLEASE!!!!!!


No. Next?

I for one have never blindly followed rules. In a democratic society we are entitled to question rules and the purpose of them. The world changes, and rules are updated as a consequence. Move with the times, use your own brain, and never do something just because someone tells you to (because they might be too stupid to realise it's a bad idea).


----------



## simno44

In other news.

Rumour has it toshiba is polish.


----------



## Spandex

burns said:


> In a democratic society we are entitled to question rules and the purpose of them.


What about on a commercially owned forum, paid for by a company using money they make through advertising?

Like with most free services on the Internet (Facebook, twitter, etc) the users arent the customers, they're the product.


----------



## zltm089

simno44 said:


> In other news.
> 
> Rumour has it toshiba is polish.


  :lol:


----------



## burns

Spandex said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a democratic society we are entitled to question rules and the purpose of them.
> 
> 
> 
> What about on a commercially owned forum, paid for by a company using money they make through advertising?
> 
> Like with most free services on the Internet (Facebook, twitter, etc) the users arent the customers, they're the product.
Click to expand...

And of course we should never question a commercial enterprise, particularly one that inherited the rules upon purchase of the forum (and may therefore disagree with them and have plans to change them). And there was me thinking that I had the right to free speech, to push boundaries and question things I don't agree with. Clearly the heavy-handed moderation that goes on here (if the voting public think that GB is a nanny state, it's a good job they don't frequent this place!) is acceptable, and any abuse of that power by an individual moderator is perfectly fine. :roll:


----------



## Gazzer

+1 on the stapler thief Spandy, security guard will only have two brain cells and a head set on playing a constant........breathe in breathe out to keep him alive bud.


----------



## Spandex

burns said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a democratic society we are entitled to question rules and the purpose of them.
> 
> 
> 
> What about on a commercially owned forum, paid for by a company using money they make through advertising?
> 
> Like with most free services on the Internet (Facebook, twitter, etc) the users arent the customers, they're the product.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And of course we should never question a commercial enterprise, particularly one that inherited the rules upon purchase of the forum (and may therefore disagree with them and have plans to change them). And there was me thinking that I had the right to free speech, to push boundaries and question things I don't agree with. Clearly the heavy-handed moderation that goes on here (if the voting public think that GB is a nanny state, it's a good job they don't frequent this place!) is acceptable, and any abuse of that power by an individual moderator is perfectly fine. :roll:
Click to expand...

Oh please... You're not a freedom fighter, you're just moaning about an Internet forum. Let's not get carried away here.

You don't have a right to free speech on here, as this is a privately owned and moderated forum - the fact that, on the whole, we do have free speech here is the choice of the admin team, not a right. That being said, there is no "heavy handed moderation", there are just a tiny minority of people who didn't like the way a moderator went about things and are now trying to turn it into something much bigger than it really is.


----------



## John-H

burns said:


> ... Yet one of my posts was edited by John - twice - but only I left a footprint on the post (with my edit after John's first). The interference by a mod was not recorded on the post. ...


Interesting that you identify me and yet you say there was no evidence on the post. So where are you getting your information from?

On a more constructive note; can you give me the update you promised on your magazine article please? - I could really do with getting this off for design if it's ready yet - there's still a big hole to fill.


----------



## burns

You confirmed that you had twice edited my post once I tackled you about it via PM, so no need for me to go further than that.

My magazine article, and photographs, have been in the TTOC Dropbox account under "A33/Material/Burns' Bonnet Article" since 27th November. Glad to see you have your finger firmly on the pulse. :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale

burns said:


> You confirmed that you had twice edited my post once I tackled you about it via PM, so no need for me to go further than that.
> 
> My magazine article, and photographs, have been in the TTOC Dropbox account under "A33/Material/Burns' Bonnet Article" since 27th November. Glad to see you have your finger firmly on the pulse. :roll:


Um, plainly some communication issues here but as it's Committee business and you're both on the Committee and the TTOC has it's own Committee Forum you'd both do better to settle any disputes there rather than on an unrelated thread and a public forum.

It's none of my business obviously but I can't imagine open bickering like this does much for the Club, your respective reputations, or the image of the TTOC.

I hope you both get it sorted.


----------



## Gazzer

ting <--------------sound of a pin dropping.


----------



## jamman

Makes interesting reading some of this.

I'm thinking someone is trying to make a mountain out of a molehill and needs to get out a bit more.

If this place upset me sooooo much I'd fuckoffski and go somewhere else.


----------



## A3DFU

jamman said:


> If this place upset me sooooo much I'd fuckoffski and go somewhere else.


Like playing in the snow


----------



## Wallsendmag

jamman said:


> Makes interesting reading some of this.
> 
> I'm thinking someone is trying to make a mountain out of a molehill and needs to get out a bit more.
> 
> If this place upset me sooooo much I'd fuckoffski and go somewhere else.


Language Timothy


----------



## jamman

Wallsendmag said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Makes interesting reading some of this.
> 
> I'm thinking someone is trying to make a mountain out of a molehill and needs to get out a bit more.
> 
> If this place upset me sooooo much I'd fuckoffski and go somewhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> Language Timothy
Click to expand...

F L A M E roooom :wink:

All my langauge got used up yesterday watching my team go belly up as I suspect was yours  :evil:


----------



## jamman

A3DFU said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this place upset me sooooo much I'd fuckoffski and go somewhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> Like playing in the snow
Click to expand...

Snowman time is looming Dani.......


----------



## A3DFU

jamman said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this place upset me sooooo much I'd fuckoffski and go somewhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> Like playing in the snow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snowman time is looming Dani.......
Click to expand...

Nice. I should get my skis out [smiley=elf.gif]


----------



## John-H

Apologies - blooming phone  - meant to be a PM so pruned off. Oops ... Nobody saw anything? I'll restore if it's too late. :? I'll go and lie down...


----------



## jamman

I saw it :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## neilc

Cant believe this thread is still going


----------



## simno44

neilc said:


> Cant believe this thread is still going


+1 
Id call for it to be shut down. Would do us all a favour. Sick of seeing it pop up.


----------



## c15 ttt

yeah.im not going to post on it either cos its just fuelling it even more :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

i heard a rumour that Hoggy is in fact a remotely opperated super computer with balls made of titanium and a hard drive that came straight off the yanks space shuttle!! Ikon has reputedly been part of the think tank in his spare time for global warming via xenon TT bulbs being used last few years.

only a rumour mind


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Gazzer, :lol: :lol: :lol:  
Is it time to lock this thread ?
Hoggy.


----------



## jonnyl888

Damn just spend 20 mins reading this thread when I should be revising. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Gazzer

Hoggy said:


> Hi Gazzer, :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Is it time to lock this thread ?
> Hoggy.


Hoggy..........................LOCK this thread boss man (titanium)


----------



## roddy

How come Gazz can mod the mods ,,,,,,,, what is going on ?


----------



## Gazzer

roddy said:


> How come Gazz can mod the mods ,,,,,,,, what is going on ?


i own the forum Roddy m8....bought it with three packs of licky allsorts and a sherbert dibdab last year.......jeees keep up man!!!


----------



## roddy

Sorry mate , I spend all my time driving around in a TT haze !!!!


----------



## zltm089

wow! 8 pages!...Toshiba can really "stir sh1t up!!!"


----------



## burns

jamman said:


> I saw it :wink: :wink: :wink:


Me too. When it landed in my inbox :wink: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

zltm089 said:


> wow! 8 pages!...Toshiba can really "stir sh1t up!!!"


i have naked pictures of you that i am going to post on u-tube unless you send me 20 packs of monster munch........seee i own you too!!!! (bloody small pictures mind lol)


----------

